# NYU, Columbia 2013, Film MFA?



## sdjnllz (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone received interview requirement for NYU or Columbia University yet? If someone has got interviewed or accepted, please let me know~


----------



## sdjnllz (Feb 13, 2013)

No one has got an interview from these yet?


----------



## kincid (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah, a couple of us have. see topic: Columbia 2013 Applicants, further down


----------



## Iheartfilms (Feb 14, 2013)

> Columbia 2013 Applicants


Are you a screen writing/directing applicant?


----------



## sdjnllz (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally posted by Iheartfilms:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Columbia 2013 Applicants


Are you a screen writing/directing applicant? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, any news from dw? I've seen someone has got the interview....


----------



## derly (Feb 20, 2013)

I got an interview with Columbia. Producing candidate


----------

